# :: Tomas desde las faldas del Morro Solar ::



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

WAU!!!! Bellisisisismas fotos :banana: unas muestran el skyline bravazo :banana: 

jejej SoundMaster me permitirias usar una de tus fotos para colaborar en Wikipedia?  estan muy buenas


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> WAU!!!! Bellisisisismas fotos :banana: unas muestran el skyline bravazo :banana:
> 
> jejej SoundMaster me permitirias usar una de tus fotos para colaborar en Wikipedia?  estan muy buenas


Claro! no problem.


----------

